# Scroll Saw Repair - Delta 40-540



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

My scroll saw is a Delta 40-540. Today I decided to put oil on the moving parts for the first time in a long while. On this unit the lower arm is driven by the motor through a short link and the movement is transferred to the upper are through another link at the ends of the arms. I discovered there is quite a lot of play 1/4" or a bit more in that connection.

I'm sure that's not the way it's supposed to be.

Has anyone replaced this part on their Delta? And if so is there info you could share?

Thank for reading.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I have not but most parts seem to be available...

Delta 40-540 Parts List and Diagram - Type 2 : eReplacementParts.com


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Berry,

These will probably answer any of you questions.






There are a series of four videos showing how to rebuild, repair, and lubricate the Dewalt 788 which is the descendant of the Delta. This should answer all of your questions.

Bill


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

schnewj said:


> Berry,
> 
> These will probably answer any of you questions.
> 
> ...


Berry,

I didn't pay close enough attention to the model number. I see that you have a small bench top model. However, the video is a good watch for anyone with a Delta or Dewalt saw.


----------



## Northerner26 (Jan 2, 2010)

excellent videos, not sped through like some are done. slow and easy to understand with very good attention to detail.

i have an excalibur saw which has about the same exact internals. im replacing my entire linkage assy so i know everything is new and i will later install new bearings in the blade support ends. the wishbone on mine keeps slipping off the bearing about 3/4 of the way so i figured i would just replace everything on the rear end.


----------



## dwall174 (Feb 15, 2010)

berry said:


> Has anyone replaced this part on their Delta? And if so is there info you could share?


 I have a 40-560 scroll saw which is basically the same saw just with a two speed motor instead of the variable speed motor. I tore it down completely & cleaned everything up & repainted it. 

That rear link is held in place with some little shoulder bolt style screws! If they worked lose it could cause a wear problem & probably oblong that rear link.

The problem I ran into on my saw was with the bigger center pivot bolts & the tapped holes in the cast-iron "C" shaped base. The cast-iron is really soft & the tapped holes striped out. I had to drill out the old stripped out threads & press new threaded inserts into the cast-iron base. 

Doug


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Bill thanks for a great video. I just got a DW788 and this will help a bunch. I think I will go ahead and lube mine before something goes bad.


----------

